# Carphone Wharehouse To Buy "jacobs'



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

well lets hope so... the high street will be a mess with only jessops !


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Its reported, old news I think, that Jessops is owned or part owned by Cannon.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

They had no choice !! They owed Canon to much and canon uk would not offer them anymore credit

Poxy company anyway...


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Jessops is a bit like going into Argos. Box shifters. They bought out dozens of independent photographic shops, and all the in-depth knowledge went with the previous owners. Rare to find an employee with any in-depth knowledge, and I think Jessops haven't a clue what their USP is either. Good luck Canon.

Mike


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Gone..... looks like no one will touch them. The camera market is on a fast down hill ride due to the iphone etc .


----------

